# Installing a scope



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

The wife got a rifle and scope for Christmas. I've installed a few scopes but honestly can say that I don't know everything to know about installing them and came a cross a video that I thought was done well. It explains how to set up the scope in proper placement as well as discussing adjusting your cheek weld if needed.

Just figured I'd pass along a good video because sometimes its hard to find what you're looking for with all the cat videos and such.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You can use a plumb bob and some small levels to get it right but easier with the right scopes levels. IMO delete that video.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I use a 1 oz bell sinker and Flo green planer board line. AKA Sturgeon Line.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That video was just a short version of his short cuts that will fall short. It is not hard to do right. Next you may see a video where they get into lapping the rings. That is just not an issue with most rings now. DO not over tighten anything you can damage the scope or your rail. I got lazy and picked up a nice Weaver kit.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> That video was just a short version of his short cuts that will fall short. It is not hard to do right. Next you may see a video where they get into lapping the rings. That is just not an issue with most rings now. DO not over tighten anything you can damage the scope or your rail. I got lazy and picked up a nice Weaver kit.


Do you have a link to a video that shows it better? I'm not a professional, and am willing to learn.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

spork said:


> Do you have a link to a video that shows it better? I'm not a professional, and am willing to learn.


 I was looking for one that was not some dude claiming to some sniper leader. I will find it. What type rifle are you mounting it on. AR, hunting rifle, Winchester bolt ect . It makes some difference.
This first one is good if not using fancy tools. I would recommend using a small level like those you use on a string line they are cheap to buy. Also to line up the vertical line hang a weighted string inside where you have no wind . Back up as far as you can use the line to ensure it iis straight. No door jam or earth feature is straight use the plumb line.
https://www.ammunitiontogo.com/lodge/how-to-mount-a-rifle-scope/

A good one from Vortex using the some tools

Vortex Optics - Mounting A Precision Riflescope

These will get you started. You do not have to have the fancy level kits. They are nice but you can use cheap levels and a plumb bob. The torque wrench is really nice to have. It will prevent damage from over tightening but you can do it with out one Remember inch pound not FOOT. Of tighten ring to rail damages the rail. Over tight rings damages scope. Stay back a bit from the bell on the scope with the rings. Make sure Objective end does not touch weapon. How ever you do it secure weapon so it stays straight and is not canted . Tighten slow moving between it screw do not hurry . check level as you go. Over tightening the ring on one side will pull it out of level.
When you get back with type rifle and scope we can make this easier.


----------

